# 43m Squirrel



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

Just outside London, Ontario. I was out checking trail cams and walking as I have for a few years on my hunting grounds. when the farmer was complaining about some little pest squirrels ripping into the siding, so out I popped my Scout. with a 90 grain buckshot ball I cast myself, the 4th shot connected, the first 3 were withing a couple inches of target, I smacked him either the back or base of the head, or crushed his neck, he was dead in 10 sec. sadly he is stuck up the tree, and i cannot recover him to verify the hit location. but I lasered the distance at 43m.

Best shot of my life so far.

Camo Scout, Stock General Purpose band.

I actually was so amazed i called Simple Shot and spoke with them because I was so impressed!!

Everyone go buy a Scout!

Cheers


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Falco said:


> Just outside London, Ontario. I was out checking trail cams and walking as I have for a few years on my hunting grounds. when the farmer was complaining about some little pest squirrels ripping into the siding, so out I popped my Scout. with a 90 grain buckshot ball I cast myself, the 4th shot connected, the first 3 were withing a couple inches of target, I smacked him either the back or base of the head, or crushed his neck, he was dead in 10 sec. sadly he is stuck up the tree, and i cannot recover him to verify the hit location. but I lasered the distance at 43m.
> 
> Best shot of my life so far.
> 
> ...


Nice shooting...but, only part of the puzzle is the frame...most of it is the shooter's skills!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Sounds good, I would have found a way to prove my shot placement tho


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

other than chain sawing down the tree, i dont think this is going to happen, the wind is picking up. so lets hope.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Find a ladder man, make it happen. Prove that it was a headshot


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I had to go into a river to retrieve a pigeon yesterday...I got pretty wet, but I got em!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I had to go into a river to retrieve a pigeon yesterday...I got pretty wet, but I got em!
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Where I hunt pigeons if you drop one over the river 95% chance you'll never get it bc it's like 10 feet deep


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

i wish i could guys, no ladder big enough, i looked. its dead, but cannot confirm the location of the hit, might have been in the back and i hit his lungs, im just not sure.....but it is dead though.


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

im up at barn height there, no way i can reach him


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Take a few marbles and some target bands and shoot him out of the tree


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Was the plan to eat it? Why even shoot at it from that distance?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

gabeb said:


> Take a few marbles and some target bands and shoot him out of the tree


+1

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

the plan was to dispatch it for the farmer because it keeps wrecking his siding.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I have to agree with Bruce....I hunt a lot and I am very confident with long range shots, however, I know my limit and stay within it....
If you are going for breaking distance records, you should stay with targets, my friend...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Falco said:


> the plan was to dispatch it for the farmer because it keeps wrecking his siding.


They are good eating, use a target bandset and shoot at his chest and he should come down in a shot or two


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I have to agree with Bruce....I hunt a lot and I am very confident with long range shots, however, I know my limit and stay within it....
> If you are going for breaking distance records, you should stay with targets, my friend...
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Unless you are a certain meximan


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

gabeb said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I had to go into a river to retrieve a pigeon yesterday...I got pretty wet, but I got em!
> ...


I try not to shoot them in places that are difficult o retrieve them...learned how to be patient and pick and choose when to take a shot

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> gabeb said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


I shoot them then go tatical to retrieve, basically throw something casually over a fence then go get said item and throw your game over and retrieve on the way back, ask to do something for money ect.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

141 feet . That is an impressive shot .


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Falco said:


> Just outside London, Ontario. I was out checking trail cams and walking as I have for a few years on my hunting grounds. when the farmer was complaining about some little pest squirrels ripping into the siding, so out I popped my Scout. with a 90 grain buckshot ball I cast myself, the 4th shot connected, the first 3 were withing a couple inches of target, I smacked him either the back or base of the head, or crushed his neck, he was dead in 10 sec. sadly he is stuck up the tree, and i cannot recover him to verify the hit location. but I lasered the distance at 43m.
> 
> Best shot of my life so far.
> 
> ...


Great shot!
I'd like to know your setup: bands type, bands width, bands length, draw length.
Thanks!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Normally, I am a, "You kill it, you eat it" kind of guy. This was a pest control situation if I understand it. Sometimes recovery is just not possible. But only if it is not possible.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! 43meters wow!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Of course my first thought was, "DANG! That's a big a$$ squirrel!"


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

29 3/4'' Draw, +P bands on my Scout. 90gr Buckshot ball, i caste them myself.


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

squirrels are actually my favorite thing to hunt with a 22 or shotgun. i feel bad not being able to get the thing down so it didnt go to waste, but he flopped backwards and got stuck. i figured he would have fallen down no problem, but spasms and such. on a good note he fell down through the night, and the farmers dogs ate him.

so not a total waste.


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

Falco said:


> 29 3/4'' Draw, +P bands on my Scout. 90gr Buckshot ball, i caste them myself.


What type of mold do you use? I like casting lead ammo too.


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

a Lee mould


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

why aren't you living the way I live,?,I'd have climbed up there and tossed him out, then jumped from the limb, perfoming a perfect triple salchow and used his little body to cushion my landing.

man I hope no chicken farmers show up, they wont survive round these parts..


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

This is "Fetchem." Sometimes he shares.


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

Great shot, especially difficult because of adding the elevated angle to the distance. And good job with the pest control!
As for leaving him in the tree? "Buzzards gotta eat, same as worms", J. Wales : )


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

Falco,
I just noticed your avatar. Awesome little fighting vehicle you've got there.That 25mm should come in handy if the Scout slingshot ever needs a little backup : ) 
Skook


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

yeah, that was me in QC with 12RBC in 2011. flooding in the area was bad, we were called in same as this year for rescues


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

this is the killer!.........i wrote a review for Simple Shot...........this pic will be posted somewhere on their site.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome shot from that distance :thumbsup:


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

Falco said:


> yeah, that was me in QC with 12RBC in 2011. flooding in the area was bad, we were called in same as this year for rescues


Thanks for your service brother!

I wish the Scout fit my hand better. It's a great design and I especially like the quick and easy band attachment clamps. My Scout usually only comes out when I want to do a comparison of either bands or ammo, and use it to eliminate variables while also trying several different setups in just a few minutes. Very handy.

Skook


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

SS also has another one i want to try, the occularis?...........it takes a double tube band, and the frame is smaller.

might have to order me one of these today.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Occularis is the plugs. That attachment method is available on multiple styles of SimpleShot frames, others have made mods to their owns to use them. I have one by Metro that I use regularly, it's an awesome system, very versatile.


----------

